# early scouting



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I don't know about everyone else but I'm going nuts waiting for summer to get over. I have been looking over aerial photos and trying to get permission on some new properties. I want to go out and do some scouting soon but I'm wondering if it will be worth it this early. I usually start in mid August. Do you think there pattern will change much between now and the opener? I guess I could get a good idea of what kind of bucks are out there but maybe I should hold of on setting stands until it gets a little closer to season. What do you guys think, anyone been out glassing yet?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Haven't been out glass but when I'm work waxing tractors I see a ton of deer and I have seen some really nice bucks and some not so nice ones.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would have your stands up before Aug! Let them sit for a month untouched! OR you can wait till the day you hunt.

I would say the main time to scout is before the corn is tall enough to cover the top of the deer. Makes it 100% harder to scout once the corn is tall. After you get the spot and the corn gets tall you just fine tune the scouting, if that makes sense!

Hate to say it but you are alittle behind!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know about you, but I key in on soybeans early, not corn.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been out scouting and I have seen some really nice bucks and a few little ones. I am going to hang a few stands pretty soon here.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bretts said:


> I don't know about you, but I key in on soybeans early, not corn.


Yes, I like to watch beans also, however over half of the crop is corn! Lots of them buggers in the corn also!


----------

